# Mit Exchange von ausserhalb der Domäne synchronisieren



## psifactory (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Wie schon im Thread titel angegeben möchte ich mein Handy mit meinem Exchange synchronisieren. Dies soll über das Internet funktionieren. Ich kann auch meinen Exchange über die Weboberfläche erreichen. Allerdings nicht direkt synchronisieren. Danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Antworten.

Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## gorim (24. Oktober 2006)

Das geht erst mit EX2003 und SP2. Allerdings funktioniert das nicht mit jedem Handy. Erst neuere Geräte mit Windows Mobile 5 mit dem Messaging and Security Feature Pack können dann mit ActiveSync über das Mobilfunknetz synchronisieren (Push).

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur der Abruf über OMA. Benutzt du aber anscheinend schon.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## psifactory (24. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir die Woche das M600i geholt. Damit sollte das klappen denke ich mal. Wie muss ich dann den Exchange konfigurieren dass es funktioniert?

Edit:

Ein Windows2003 Server + Exchange 2003 ist ebenfalls vorhanden und liegt hinter ein Dyndns

Edit:

Muss ich den Exchange hierfür extra konfigurieren dass er das Active Sync durchlässt


----------



## gorim (26. Oktober 2006)

Von extern muß der Exchange erreichbar sein, am besten mit SSL. Wenn OWA über https funktioniert, dann ist zumindest schon mal eine Verbindung möglich. Zum testen am Anfang kann man auch ohne SSL arbeiten. Aber dann werden die Anmeldedaten unverschlüsselt übertragen. Ich würde es erst ohne SSL versuchen und wenn es funktioniert das SSL erzwingen.

Beim Exchange selber ist im System Manager unter Mobile Dienste - Eigenschaften der Push über HTTP(S) anzukreuzen. Das war alles.

Auf dem Gerät trägst du bei ActiveSync Deine Anmeldedaten ein und den Exchangenamen, also den dyndns-Namen, und es sollte klappen.

Einen Link kann ich dir empfehlen: http://www.msxfaq.net/mobil/eas.htm


bis dann
gorim


----------



## psifactory (27. Oktober 2006)

Ok, danke erstmal für die Hilfe. Hab jetzt soweit alles durchgecheckt.. An den Einstellungen der Mobilen Dienste liegt es nicht. Wenn ich allerdings im Browser die Seite https://s3bbo.dyndns.org/Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync bekomme ich einen HTTP Error 403.6

Das hat sicherlich was mit der Authentifizierung zu tun oder? Das müsste ich dann direkt im IIS konfigurieren? Wenn ja wo? Eigentlich müsste das doch gehen und ich müsste einen "HTTP/1.1 501 Not Implemented" Error bekommen weil das Endgerät nicht das passende ist. ?

Edit:

Ok habs gefunden.. Ich hatte eine Ip Adressen sperre eingegeben!  Hab die jetzt mal probeweise rausgenommen!

Edit:

Also im Browser funktioniert wieder alles so wie es soll, blos die verd****** Synchronisierung zw. Handy & Server will immer noch nicht..

Edit:

Beim Synchronisieren bekomme ich jetzt einen ERROR 500. Lt Microsoft soll man nach folgender Anleitung vorgehen. Allerdings weis ich nicht was ich dort als Wert eintragen soll. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/886346

Edit:

Hab eben gerade noch herausgefunden dass es was mit der Empfängerrichtlinie zu tun hat. Vorhanden ist allerdings nur die Standart Richtlinie. Vielleicht noch wichtig zu wissen dass ich PopCon verwende.

Und noch ein Edit  

Der oben beschriebene Schritt ist für mich unnötig da er mit Installation von SP2 wegfällt. Hab aber weiterhin einen ERROR 500 beim Synchronisieren.


----------



## gorim (28. Oktober 2006)

scornec hat gesagt.:


> Ok, danke erstmal für die Hilfe. Hab jetzt soweit alles durchgecheckt.. An den Einstellungen der Mobilen Dienste liegt es nicht. Wenn ich allerdings im Browser die Seite https://s3bbo.dyndns.org/Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync bekomme ich einen HTTP Error 403.6
> 
> Das hat sicherlich was mit der Authentifizierung zu tun oder? Das müsste ich dann direkt im IIS konfigurieren? Wenn ja wo? Eigentlich müsste das doch gehen und ich müsste einen "HTTP/1.1 501 Not Implemented" Error bekommen weil das Endgerät nicht das passende ist. ?



So funktioniert der Sync aber nicht. Das geht nicht über einen Browser. Wenn man den Link eintippt kommt allerding der Error 501.

Hast der Exchange ein Zertifikat? Vermutlich fehlt es auf dem Endgerät. Dort kommt dann immer ein Fehler wegen der Authentifizierung, weiß allerdings die Nummer nicht mehr. Wie man das importiert findest du hier: http://blogs.technet.com/dmelanchthon/archive/2006/06/16/436742.aspx

Hier gibts auch noch massig Hinweise und Videos zum anschauen. http://blogs.technet.com/dmelanchthon/archive/2005/06/23/Exchange-ActiveSync-AUTD-EAS.aspx

bis dann
gorim


----------

